# Frustrated



## bigdaddio (May 10, 2012)

I passed the CPC exam back in 2010 I have a bachelors degree and a long work history but how does one ever get over the no experience factor despite aptitude intelligence and desire


----------



## kbarron (May 10, 2012)

Try volunteering @ a hospital or Dr office for internship. Maybe you will get hired after they see your worth.


----------



## camazurek (May 11, 2012)

*camazur*

Try contacting  your local medical society and offer to assist a new medical practice or provider. This might open doors for you and you can gain some much needed experience. Hope you find something soon!


----------

